# small band mill



## edowens (Dec 22, 2013)

Good morning folks, new guy here. I'm going to build a small band mill and only have a 14 in. band wheels to work with , I've been researching blades and most say 3/4 in is what it calls for , what I would like to use is 1 in. @.35 all you experts please chime in here ,will this or even 1 1/4 in. be too much? the one thing that worries me is fatigue on the blade, and all so would adding a wedge in after cutting in a foot or two be helpful? Thanks for helping Ed.:smile:


----------



## edowens (Dec 22, 2013)

Come on guys doesn't anyone have any ideas on what band blade would work with a 14in. band wheel? :blink:


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Are you talking about the pitch or width? With 14" 1 1/4 may be a little big.....but the wider the blade, the better the cut.


----------



## edowens (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you for our reply, I'm using wheel from an old vert. bandsaw From what I've read it used 3/4 in bands but think that would not work well,I think by gong to 1 in. and 35 thou I might get by but just needed some expert advice before I begin to build the carriage, I have got most of the steel and drawings for the bed. just waiting for the weather to change as my little shop is too small for such a big project. Like I stated I was concerned of metal fatigue of the band on such a small bandwheel. Thank you agin ED


----------

